

Nintendo announces their answer to XBLA and PSN—Nintendo Network - primesuspect
http://icrontic.com/article/nintendo-network

======
infotitan
If Nintendo thinks they're getting another dime from me, they're sadly
mistaken. I for one am seriously pissed about this SOPA/PIPA/ACTA bullshit and
it would be hypocritical of me to give them my support in the form of money.
So my comment is "who cares?"

